# Need Your Opinion



## TZiolkowski

Just want an outside opinion on exactly what type of pygo this is. It was sold to me as a RBP but as it's gotten older its eyes are still silver and remains more pale than the others. Help me out.


----------



## memento

Looks like P.nattereri to me


----------



## sick of chiclids

and a sweet specimen at that. the red on that natt is awesome!


----------



## TZiolkowski

I just caught it at the right time of day, at night it has no red at all on it completely silver and almost a pink look to its nose and around the mouth. 
I figured it was a nattereri but i had this little glimmer of hope that it could've been a piraya because of the eyes and slight flame look to the red coloration. If that were the case i would've felt pretty lucky considering i bought this pygo as a baby for $9.


----------



## BanditBrother

LOL I know what u mean if it had been a Piraya!! Try changing ur substrate to darker if u want darker Ps!!


----------



## CyberGenetics

Pretty cool, iv never seen the red flame up so high on a natt before.


----------



## TZiolkowski

BanditBrother said:


> LOL I know what u mean if it had been a Piraya!! Try changing ur substrate to darker if u want darker Ps!!


i may try the substrate change. maybe i'll go with a black gravel. strangely though is the other two in the tank are dark, like any other you'd see in pictures. maybe when it's a year or so old i'll have a better idea about it. i still think the silver eyes are crazy.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

"Super red" maybe a locality variant


----------



## TZiolkowski

when i bought the three of them back in march of this year two were nickel sized and one was quarter sized. the one in the pics was nickle sized and has grown much faster than the other one that started out the exact same size and has almost caught up with the one that was quarter sized. i don't know if this is of any significance. There have been several factors that make me question what it is exactly. eye color, scale color, growth rate. all i really know is that it's different from the others. at one point it was very yellowish gold instead of the reddish color on its belly currently.


----------



## hastatus

These cleared eyed red belly might be from matto grosso. Where firey red and clear eyes are common.


----------



## amazonjungle

thats one flaming redhot carnivore.

superred?

looks like a RBP to me/ has flames.


----------



## hastatus

amazonjungle said:


> thats one flaming redhot carnivore.
> 
> superred?
> 
> looks like a RBP to me/ has flames.


not super red. Those are from peru.


----------



## MFNRyan

All P's lose there color when they sleep. If your's is losing it before you turn the lights off, maybe your water param's are off. If it has a pink color to it maybe it's some for of albino?? Frank would know better then I would, he is the expert. Also I have seen flames on natt's. Bruner actually has some, I hear they are from a certain area where that is common. Again i wouldn't know, haven't been around long enough or seen enough pygo's to tell you from a pic. You would be able to tell if it's a piraya by it's growth rate, I hear they grow much faster and larger then all the other pygo's


----------



## TZiolkowski

MFNRyan said:


> All P's lose there color when they sleep. If your's is losing it before you turn the lights off, maybe your water param's are off. If it has a pink color to it maybe it's some for of albino?? Frank would know better then I would, he is the expert. Also I have seen flames on natt's. Bruner actually has some, I hear they are from a certain area where that is common. Again i wouldn't know, haven't been around long enough or seen enough pygo's to tell you from a pic. You would be able to tell if it's a piraya by it's growth rate, I hear they grow much faster and larger then all the other pygo's


That's why i had a glimmer of hope it was a piraya because it has caught up with one that started out double its size. It loses color late at night, it must be ready to sleep before im ready to stop looking at them. late at night little or no color early in the morning to mid day super bright red and by the evening the colorations are just normal. i'm positive my water is fine, i've got three times the filtration needed and change 10% weekly. This is just an odd piranha, that's why i'm asking for all your opinions because i don't know.


----------



## Piranha_man

That's the most bizarre looking piranha I've ever seen.


----------



## MFNRyan

I got ya, well that sounds close to normal color behavior. My fish don't lose their color until the lights go out, no matter how late I leave it on since mine isn't on a timer. 3x's is good but all of my tanks have 4-6x's the filtration an still I have problems with water chemistry especially in my pygo shoal lol. This doesn't mean anything thought I just suck big time with the water chemistry ha ha ha. If his colors are that wild early and slowly fade back I would say he is just an odd Natt. like you were saying.


----------



## memento

In piraya the belly color and flames usually extends more to the posterior, up to the peduncle.

I didn't know that about the Mato Grosso area specimen Frank, is that described somewhere ?


----------



## NARKOTIK

pygocentrus nattereri


----------



## hastatus

memento said:


> In piraya the belly color and flames usually extends more to the posterior, up to the peduncle.
> 
> I didn't know that about the Mato Grosso area specimen Frank, is that described somewhere ?


 http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/nattereri_2.html


----------



## memento

Great, thanks


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

Really nice looking P!!!!


----------



## TZiolkowski

I'll sometimes sit and watch the P's and think to myself how cool this one is. I wish they all looked like this one personally.

Thanks for the comments and id.


----------



## TZiolkowski

just a few updated pics of my odd looking red belly piranha and some of the more common looking tankmates it's with.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Pygocentrus natt


----------



## Skepsis_DK

sweet looking nat, wish mine had those colours


----------



## TZiolkowski

even the dark substrate doesnt change the color of this guy.


----------

